
Detroit: Why Don't We Own This? - shawndumas
http://whydontweownthis.com/#14/42.3819/-83.1232
======
aymeric
I don't understand the purpose of the website related to the domain name.
Could someone tell me the link between the two, I am genuinely missing it?

~~~
martswite
At first I thought it was a site encouraging people to buy up foreclosed homes
on the cheap. I don't think it was just you confused by the slightly
misleading domain name.

However if there is a logical connection between content and domain, I'd also
like to know it.

------
beloch
What amazes me the most is how insanely cheap these homes are assessed to be.
I don't own a home in my own city, but I could buy one of these out of my
pocket for less than I paid for my car! The only glitches are that I neither
want to work or vacation in Detroit and I don't imagine property values are
going to increase there any time soon!

The time is ripe for another 60's hippie commune movement. Instead of
squatting in the country-side they could sell their VW vans and buy mansions
in Detroit!

~~~
Someone
If you google, there are quite a few companies trying to sell the idea that
now is the time for property investment in Detroit. Prices are incredibly low,
there are quite a few people whose credit rating will not allow them to buy
for a few years, and rent prices apparently haven't gone down.

Are they right? In general, I doubt it, but there almost certainly must be
neighborhoods that will turn into nice small suburbs surrounded by nature that
formerly was part of a larger suburb. Which ones is anybody's guess/a matter
of expertise of property investors.

------
saosebastiao
When the map covers the entire width of the screen, it is impossible to scroll
past it on a mobile phone.

